# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Сюрпризы «Оскара»

## ZYOBRA-70

*Сюрпризы «Оскара»*
_Майк О'Салливан | Лос-Анжелес Понедельник, 08 марта 2010_ 

Фильм-драма «Повелитель бури», повествующий о буднях саперного подразделения в Ираке, выиграл в воскресенье вечером 6 призов Американской киноакадемии. Анонсируя выбор жюри в категории «лучший режиссер», певица и актриса Барбра Стрейзанд воскликнула:
«Ну, наконец-то! Кэтрин Бигелоу!». 

Бигелоу стала первой женщиной в истории Голливуда, чья режиссерская работа была признана лучшей. Принимая награду, Бигелоу назвала это моментом, который она ждала всю жизнь. Поблагодарив съемочную группу и актеров, она посвятила свою награду военным, которые сегодня несут службу в Ираке и Афганистане. 

За кулисами церемонии режиссер призналась: «Мне бы хотелось считать себя, прежде всего, кинорежиссером. И я жду именно такого признания. Я безмерно рада, что могу вдохновлять молодых, отважных и настойчивых режиссеров и дать им почувствовать, что невозможное возможно. Никогда не отказывайтесь от своей мечты».  

Наградной список картины Бигелоу включил также Оскаров в категориях «лучший сценарий», «лучшая звуковая микшировка», «лучший звук» и «лучший монтаж». Таким образом, «Повелитель бури» обошел своего основного соперника – эпопею «Аватар», сделанную ее бывшим мужем Джеймсом Кэмероном. Оба фильма были представлены в 9 номинациях. «Аватар» стал обладателем трех наград – за лучшее художественное оформление, лучшую операторскую работу и лучшие спецэффекты.  

«Оскар» за лучшую мужскую роль получил Джеф Бриджес, сыграв роль престарелого певца кантри в фильме «Безумное сердце». Этот фильм также получил награду за лучшую песню. 

Статуэтку за лучшую женскую роль получила Сандра Буллок за роль в картине «Невидимая сторона» о женщине, которая помогает школьнику-спортсмену из неблагополучной семьи. 

За кулисами Буллок поделилась советом для актеров, которые хотят последовать ее примеру: 

«Все умеют хорошо указывать другим, как надо жить, как стать тем-то или делать то-то. Не слушайте их. Еще моя мать пыталась внушить нам, что нужно быть оригинальной. Я поняла ее только недавно. Каждый человек уникален, и это делает людей такими притягательными». 

Приз за лучшую женскую роль второго плана был присужден Мо’Ник, сыгравшей в фильме «Тужься» роль жестокой матери девочки-подростка. Несмотря на то, что она больше известна как комический актер разговорного жанра, Мо’Ник получила признание за роль в душещипательной драме. Выступая за кулисами, она сказала, что картина помогла ей сформироваться в актерском и личном плане:    

«Эта роль помогла мне не судить людей, а излучать безусловную любовь. Если из этого получится карьера, будет здорово! Если ничего не выйдет, я останусь таким же энергичным человеком, которым стремлюсь быть каждый день. Это моя победа».

Кристоф Вальц выиграл статуэтку за лучшую мужскую роль второго плана в фильме «Бесславные ублюдки», где сыграл роль полковника вермахта. Принимая награду, он отметил, что, благодаря режиссеру Квентину Тарантино, процесс съемки фильма стал для него и остальных актеров путешествием в неведомый мир, полным открытий:

«Используя свои приемы навигации, Квентин, как бесстрашный мореплаватель, вел свой корабль и в итоге привел его к победе. Именно поэтому я сейчас здесь».  

Картина «Вверх» получила награды в категории «лучший анимационный фильм», а также за лучшее музыкальное оформление. 

Аргентинская криминальная драма «Секрет в их глазах» была названа лучшей картиной на иностранном языке. Первым в списке документальных картин стала «Бухта», в которой рассказывается об убийстве дельфинов у побережья Японии. 

«Музыка Пруденса», повествующая о юном певце-инвалиде, получила приз в категории «лучший короткометражный документальный фильм».

----------

